# Not a good day !!



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I started the day off in a great mood. I only had one house to prime and texture an hour away. I took my time and finished about 1:00. On my way back I noticed a car next to me on the freeway. The driver was signaling me that something was wrong. So I pulled onto the shoulder to find I was dragging about 15 feet of hose and at the end my binks gun was gone ! So now I get to leave my house tomorrow at 3:30 in the morning to drive 2.5 hours to the only place in washington with a replacement. Then drive 2.5 hours back so I can spray 2 houses. This whole mishap came with a price tag of 772$ not counting my time and fuel !


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

That sucks sorry to hear about your mishap. 
Forgot to wrap it up?

Can't forget to wrap it up see costs you more In the end both tools lol


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

In 17 years I've never drugg a hose. It must have broke.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Back up and spraying again. Last one in washington


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I love it! The floor boards in your truck are white!!:thumbup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That's horse hockey! There is no reason that part needs to cost so much! That's as bad a buying auto-tools or parts to fix some of them! We are getting taken advantage of!


----------



## drywallsprayer (Feb 24, 2009)

That sucks mike! I guess the brightside is a brand new gun to spray with. I've had this happen before as well! A couple of times actually. Stupid straps bust and you don't realize it till someone flashes you down on the highway. Luckily pole guns don't cost too much money to rebuild--nothing like the binks does anyway. We actually keep a few in the shop just in case.

Can't imagine doing it to the Binks! That is some serious cash for a gun. My binks stays on the shelf and I just might buy a safe for it. Binks sure is very proud of their products!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouch that hurts.. Will any insurance cover it?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like the one I found laying along side the road a day back..


----------



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

yup nothing quite like the feeling of seeing 15 foot of spray hose dragging behind the rig.


----------

